# Anubias Nana Help



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Just bought some Anubia Nana because it was on sale and I need more plants and I've heard Anubias Nana's are good hardy plants.

But, before I put them in my tank, I was wondering how to plant them.
Are they more of a floater plant? Should I stick them in the gravel?

Thanks!

(P.S. I also picked up seem Sachem Prime! hooray! Can't wait to start using that!)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can let Anubias float or tie or glue to rocks, driftwood, etc. You may put the roots in the gravel but not the rhizome as it will rot.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok thanks!

One more question... Didn't want to post another thread unless I needed to...

I was wondering how tall Water Wisteria are supposed to get and if mine is healthy or dying...
It hasn't grown in a long time and I feel like the algae took over and my plant is dying.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Forgot the pics


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Water wisteria can grow over 11 inches pretty fast. In a week or two, mine can grow 6 inches or so and branch. Not sure what induces branching, but if conditions are ideal, I could clip new plants every week or two.

But on the other hand, your plant doesn't look problematic. Perhaps it could use a little more light. But that might make algae worse. 

Have you tried snails to clean your algae. Nerite and Ramshorn (I think that's what they're called) are keeping my tanks and plants clean - (1-2 in 2g, 3-4 in 3g, 4 in 7g). But they don't seem to like hair algae.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah I was worried about that... I've had the Wisteria for about 3 months and it's grown maybe an inch, if that.

Should I try using any type of plant fertilizer?

Okay, I can try aiming my desk light towards the tank along with having her tank light on and see if that makes a difference.

No I have not tried snails 

My tank is a 2.5g, should I stick with just one snail so they don't breed? Which one would you suggest is better? I don't know anything about snails :'D

Also, what's hair algae? XD


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I like to let my stem plants float until they develop a good root system. Plus, the Betta use them for beds when they're that thick. Make sure when you plant that you don't bruise the stem.

Do you use root tabs?


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

No I don't use root tabs. Currently I don't really do anything extra for the plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can suggest these. Much cheaper than name brands and, IME, just as good. I also use their Iron Up tabs.

RU TABS Root tabs aquarium fertilizer plant ferts substrate clay micro macro | eBay

And I forgot: If you have algae get a couple of Horned Nerite. They are small enough to do well in a 2.5. But once the algae is gone you will need to supplement feed. Find a few rocks or marble or such and place in a bowl of water in a sunny window. Algae will form and you can swap them out as the Nerite clean them up.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok great thanks so much!

Getting two snails, will they multiply though? I'd rather not have a billon snails, hahaha!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Nerite must have brackish water to complete the life cycle.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I am learning as well. Are nerite the yellow- black striped snails? If so mine hasn't bred in the two months I've had them - they haven't even grown (about half the size of adult). Nor has the horned snails (ramshorn??? - about 1.5 months). I killed my assasins (burried under gravel - was careless)

Hair algae is the type that grows like strings and will tangle/attach to anything and everything - impossible to manually clean off bushy plants. I can't find what ppl are advising (hydrogen peroxide), so till this day I destroy the whole setup with bleech. Snails, shrimps, and so called algae eaters don't work.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes, Nerite can be yellow and black. Horned Nerit, are less than an inch and have little "horns" on their shells. I did my best to label them accurately. These are all "freshwater" Nerite.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, so if I get two Nitrite snails, I'll be fine with no breeding issues?

Thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

No wonder I got confused . . . There are tons of nerite snail types. I thought each has its own name.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but what do you call this hitch hiker :


It was as big as the nail of my pinky finger. Now it's slightly bigger. It is a superb algae cleaner - kept a 2g sparkling clean.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AmazingBettas said:


> Ok, so if I get two Nitrite snails, I'll be fine with no breeding issues?
> 
> Thanks


Correct. They need brackish water to successfully breed.



indjo said:


> No wonder I got confused . . . There are tons of nerite snail types. I thought each has its own name.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but what do you call this hitch hiker :
> 
> ...


It might be a bladder or pond snail but I'm not sure.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

indjo said:


> No wonder I got confused . . . There are tons of nerite snail types. I thought each has its own name.
> 
> I don't mean to hijack this thread, but what do you call this hitch hiker :
> 
> ...


I agree that that looks like a bladder or pond snail. They will multiply but I'm not sure if you'd need 2 together to multiply. I never can find solid advice on that.

Nerites are male and female. If you have males like I do then they will not produce any eggs. If you have a female she will lay eggs but they will not hatch. You'll just have little specks on your aquarium decorations.

I'm attaching a picture of my ramshors so that y'all can see what they look like. They will reproduce if you have more then one, but near as I can tell if you raise one from a baby, and don't have any others, then it won't reproduce. 

You can keep both the ramshorns and bladder snails in check by not overfeeding them, and removing the clutches of eggs, and babies, as you see them. Their tank is sitting right in front of my window and gets direct sun in the afternoon, the little guys keep it free from algae, and the anacharis in the tank grows like crazy. I will give one word of caution about them. Awhile back I dropped a baby banana plant into the tank and the baby ramshorns ate the leaves off of it, but they never eat the anacharis, or the guppy weed in the tank.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. So, I dont have ramshorn . . . . Confusing - local name vs English name. Instead I have two types of nerite snails ; regular round type and the horny (lol) type. I still have questions, but I'll post them in another thread. . . . Apologies to the OP.

I have never seen a pond snail grow that big. Local pond snails are usually only about 5mm. But I love this bladder pond snail. It kept my 2g clean all on its own and never disturbed my plants.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh, no worries! I'm finding this very interesting to read, mainly since I'm most likely going to purchase a snail.

My mom is taking me to PetSmart tomorrow. We're planning on taking out my Water Wisteria (giving 2 to one friend with a betta and 3 to another with a betta) and getting a snail.

I must say, I'm pretty excited about some re-decorating!

I think we're just going to get one nitrite snail... it depends on what PetSmart has.

We'll also be looking at plant food and new decorations 

Lastly, I was thinking of trying Ghost Shrimp again now that my tank is cycled, bigger, and I don't find them as scary as I once did. My only issue is the filter... I'm still a little scared they're going to crawl up the filter and jump out at me when I do water changes... That's what the last one did. How do I prevent them from getting up the filter? My last one climbed.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You'll have much more luck with Ghosties...or any shrimp...if the tank is heavily-planted which breaks up the Betta's line of sight and chase. Shrimp also need Betta-proof places to hide when the molt and are at their most vulnerable.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You'll have much more luck with Ghosties...or any shrimp...if the tank is heavily-planted which breaks up the Betta's line of sight and chase. Shrimp also need Betta-proof places to hide when the molt and are at their most vulnerable.


Ok 

What about the filter problem though?

I'm VERY worried they'll climb it and I don't know how to prevent that.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

If I'm not mistaken, you said that your betta bit a ghost shrimp's feet and removed it. Is it the same betta?


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you said that your betta bit a ghost shrimp's feet and removed it. Is it the same betta?


Yes, you're correct. And yes, this is the same betta.

But, when she did that I had them in an unicycle one gallon with no hiding spaces (oops...). Which is also why I'm interested in trying again.

Worst case, I have a neighbor who will take an unwanted shrimp off my hands  She's got a big tank with plenty of ghosties!


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I hope I don't sound mean or rude;
I'm not sure if it's a good idea to try ghost shrimp again. She might recognize them as snack if she had tasted the feet. But I've never had shrimp, so it's just my guess. 


I would just get one nerite for now. They have hard shells, so betta can't snack them


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I hope I don't sound mean or rude;
> I'm not sure if it's a good idea to try ghost shrimp again. She might recognize them as snack if she had tasted the feet. But I've never had shrimp, so it's just my guess.
> 
> 
> I would just get one nerite for now. They have hard shells, so betta can't snack them


True...

I guess it's hard to tell what she'd do about it, haha!

I'm thinking of purchasing one horned nitrite tomorrow 

Btw congrats on becoming a moderator!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

AmazingBettas said:


> Ok
> 
> What about the filter problem though?
> 
> I'm VERY worried they'll climb it and I don't know how to prevent that.


If you provide stem plants, such as anacharis or cabomba and densely place them in one corner, shrimps should hide there. Other than that, shrimps might be after the oxygen near the filter. You can't avoid it.

Yeah, once a shrimp eater, always a shrimp eater. I have this one superb hunter. 90% densely planted couldn't protect my cherry shrimp. Though she has a hard time going through or under the plants, she could still get to the shrimp.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

If they don't have horned nerite, you should ask them when they get next shipment. A girl who worked at Petsmart told me that I should go to get a horned nerite on a shipment day because they are so popular and would be sold out quickly. 


...and thanks!


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

They had one horned Nerite left. His name is Gravel...

So far Darcy hasn't tried to eat him! He's been in the tank about 18 hours. Doing a good job cleaning! Pretty cute too


----------

